# Assasin Snail Interest



## NoMoreToys (Mar 21, 2011)

I have seen a lot here about them and am very curious. I read that they eat other snails, the eggs on the glass, the tiny snails, what? Also, if i would like to get a few - anyone got them for sale???


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

My experience with Assassins is as follows:

1. They eat other snails, yes. In order to control a snail outbreak with Assassins you're looking at 4-6 months before the Assassins get the population under control again.

2. They only breed while there is a food source.

3. They're cool looking.

4. They're a (relatively) fast snail.

5. Their eggs are all over my tank.


----------



## NoMoreToys (Mar 21, 2011)

Gizmo - would you be will to part with a couple?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I only have three at the moment, and I would be willing to part with one but I don't want to chance a shipment and possibly losing the one in transit. When my Assassins have babies, you'll be the first to know.

Do you have any local fish stores near you? Not the big chains like Petco or Petsmart, I'm talking smaller mom&pop and local chain stores. They might order some in for you.


----------



## NoMoreToys (Mar 21, 2011)

Giz - totally understand. I have a few shops around, but very few. Seems in the Northeast we are more interested in eating the seafood than raising it. 

Let me know when you get a few juvys.


----------



## cattails (Jul 22, 2011)

I purchased 12 assassin snails on ebay for $40. The seller always adds an extra snail just in case they don't all make it. Mine all arrived safe and sound in a couple of days. The seller that I used is called: livekoiforsalecom. We had quite alot of pond snails in our tank and the assassin snails are slowly eating the small ones. I pull the big ones out and throw them back into a pond because it's fairly easy to gather up the big ones. Assassin snails are not all that big so some of the pond snails are almost bigger than they are. But they do seem to be slowly eating the small ones. I think that it will take quite awhile to get rid of all of the pond snails but that's ok because it gives the more interesting looking assassin snails something to eat. Assassin snails do like to hide so I never see more that a few at a time.


----------

